# Bug (the living kind) Behind Screen



## 1953 (Feb 7, 2006)

Sony KDF46E2000 HDTV

No, I'm not seeing things. Tonight while watching television my wife and I both saw a tiny black dot come and go from the picture. The dot which resembled a tiny bug was seen on various channels and in different areas of the picture.

So now I ask you, how in the world would such a dot sized bug be seen behind the screen yet in front of the picture?


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

I had this in my laptop one time and everyone just thought I was drunk.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

You've got a rear-projection TV. It's a big, mostly empty cabinet with vent holes. It doesn't take much to figure it out.


----------

